# Can't connect off local network - firewall config ?



## jtallon

Have a new 922 up and running, and I can do the 'sling' thing just fine on the local network, including with my iPhone. But if I take my iPhone away from my local wifi, it can't connect - it says the DVR can't be found.

I haven't tweaked my local router at all - do I need to do some configuration on it to allow remote access ?

Thanks !


----------



## Stewart Vernon

You aren't supposed to have to do anything for it to work outside your local network... and there really aren't any places to configure anything.

In theory, since the only supported Sling is through the Dish Remote Access Web site, it has to be capable of seeing your receiver from outside your local network in order to work at all... even locally... so it is weird to work local and not remotely.


----------



## phrelin

When I set up my Slingbox PRO HD it required me to open a port specifically . It automatically pulled up the administration process software for my Linksys and gave me specific instructions. But I can find my notes right now. I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## P Smith

Check Sling site for how-to setup your router.


----------



## jtallon

The problem with the Sling site is that it expects you to use their software to install, and their software does most of the router configuration automatically. I don't think we can use their software...

Anyway, I got it working this morning. You need to enable port forward (or 'virtual servers') in your router. Route internet port 5001 forward to whatever IP address / port your 922 is set at. Most likely you will need to set up your 922 to have a static IP address as well - otherwise you will need to update your port forwarding every time your IP address changes on the 922...

Anyway, thanks for the feedback everybody - I finally got it working !


----------



## P Smith

Same port as for Sling.


----------



## maysis

That is strange, I did not have to setup port forwarding on my router/firewall. It just worked automagically...


----------



## breser

More than likely if you're having this issue right after you got it installed your sling isn't active yet. Seems like it starts working after you've let it idle or 30 minutes for an hour. After I had mine put in today I couldn't access the sling until after I put it into standby and watched a DVD.

As far as firewall config. There's no specific ports you need to open, the sling feature seems to use somewhat random ports. When you try to connect into the sling if you're on the same subnet it'll try to setup a local connection, if the local connection fails then it'll send the data to sling's servers and then back to the client.

In order for the local connection to work the 922 needs to be able to connect into your client machine. If you have a firewall on the client machine then you'll need to configure it to allow that to happen. If the firewall filters by application, then you need to give your browser permission to receive incoming connections. If it filters by ip/ports, you'll need to make sure that the ip the 922 is on has permission to connect to your client machine. You can get the ip the 922 is on by hitting the blue shortcut button on the 32.0 remote.


----------

